# How do you have your apps organized?



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm finally getting around to setting up all my folders and I'm looking for ideas. Here are the folders I have so far.

Books and Mags
Games
Internet (for shortcuts)
Music
News
Productivity
Random
Recipes
Reference
Shopping
Social
Travel
Utilities
Weather
Work
Video

What am I missing?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like you have the bases covered unless you have some orphan apps without a folder. Everyone's list will be different - I have a folder just for Angry Birds! I'd give you my list but the iPad is across the room and I don't want to get up - it is too early!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I also have a folder labeled "Junk Drawer" for the apps I'm not sure about. Test them out there and if they are keepers, they go into the appropriate folder. If junk, they get easily deleted. That way I don't have to search around to figure what I just downloaded a few days ago to try.

Best Wishes to all for a safe and healthy holiday season !


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one that I keep at the back for "unused" apps.  Specifically, ones that are for holidays that I only get out when needed or the iphone apps that you can't delete but I never use.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

You have a really solid group.

I have a Locate folder with apps like Around Me and Yelp.  In it, I also have USPS apps which can tell you the zip code of where you are at.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Some folders I have in addition to yours are Food & Health, Holidays, and Entertainment.


----------



## nanakindle (Oct 24, 2010)

how do you make folders for your IPad.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Hold down an icon til it starts to shake, then drag it slowly onto another icon from the bottom. It'll auto-create the folder for you.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Another folder I have is "Car".  In it I have gas station pricing apps, car parking apps, map quest, traffic info and police trap apps, and AAA.


----------

